# SQL STRINGS



## stetabar (19. Feb 2005)

habe den zugriff auf meine tabelle (DB) und wollte jetzt wissen, wie ich den sqlstring schreiben muss, damit ich immer den letzten datensatz, der geschrieben wurde öffnen kann.
zur info, es gibt ein ID feld (autoincrement) und es gibt date und time felder...
weiß aber nich, wie ich immer auf den aktuellsten datensatz zugreifen kann.

bzw für später auch, wie ich meinetwegen auf die letzten 10 datensätze der tabelle zugreifen kann.

jemand nen lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## bronks (19. Feb 2005)

select top 1 * from tabelle order by id desc;


----------



## stetabar (19. Feb 2005)

wenn ich das so einbinde und meinen tabellennamen einfühge kommte diese fehlermeldung:


```
Rufe initDB auf //initialisierung gestartet
Class Loaded. //treiber gestartet
Connection done. //verbindung hergestellt
Daten einlesen. //beginn, die daten einzulesen
com.mysql.jdbc.Statement@b1c5fa //lasse mir das statement ausgeben (nur für mich zum test)
//ab hier beginnt der fehler...
Fehlermeldung:You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corre
sponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '1 * from '
4cast' order by ID desc' at line 1
Connection closed.
Press any key to continue...
```


----------



## foobar (19. Feb 2005)

Um welches RDBMS geht es denn?

Im Zweifelsfall setzt du einfach 2 Statements ab. Das erste liefert die MaxID und das zweite holt dann den korrespondierenden Datensatz.


----------



## stetabar (19. Feb 2005)

RDBMS?

also mit MAXID einen zähler setzten und dann dementsprechend die anzahl der datensätze wissen?
ok, geht auch, aber nich gerade die eleganteste variante, oder?

also mit dem

select top 1 * from tabelle order by id desc

geht es unter ms access sehr gut (da kann man ja sql strings erzeugen und anzeigenlassen) aber bei mir nich so ganz...


----------



## stetabar (19. Feb 2005)

habe nun auch *das* problem gelöst
und find es auch relativ schick... 

"SELECT * FROM tabel ORDER BY ID DESC LIMIT 1"

funktioniert wunderbar!


----------



## Jockel (19. Feb 2005)

stetabar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> RDBMS?


Relational Database Management System... Hätte mit etwas Glück auch Google wissen können.


----------



## Campino (19. Feb 2005)

stetabar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe nun auch *das* problem gelöst
> und find es auch relativ schick...
> 
> "SELECT * FROM tabel ORDER BY ID DESC LIMIT 1"
> ...



Du: mySQL
bronks:MS Access

Daraus lernt man: DB mit angeben...


----------



## stetabar (19. Feb 2005)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du: mySQL
> bronks:MS Access
> 
> Daraus lernt man: DB mit angeben...



das stimm wohl, aber in aller hektik vergisst man schonmal was...


----------



## foobar (20. Feb 2005)

stetabar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Campino hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daher auch meine Frage ;-)


----------

